# Hard water and madagascans?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I am building a ~75g(48x24x15) plywood tank and would like to keep a pair of Paratilapia sp. "Small Spots East Coast" or Paratilapia polleni in it. The only problem is that its going to be sharing a sump with my malawi tank, so the water will be hard.

Will this be a problem with these cichlids?

Will it discourage breeding?

Thanks!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

They'll need more space than 15".


----------

